# VIP211 HDMI Problem



## Grandpa Train (Mar 19, 2005)

Anyone else lose the HDMI connection. Was watching TV when the picture went blank. Finally decided it was the hookups after rebooting several times. Pulled the HDMI cables and connected Component cables. Works fine. Do I have to get new VIP211 or will update fix the problem?


----------



## ewells38 (Feb 27, 2006)

I noticed the exact same problem. Before I connected the Vip211 using the HDMI port, I have never experienced and Blank pictures/video using the componet connection. Will there be a software update for this problem? or does my Vip211 needs to be replaced? Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Phil Monty (Jan 10, 2006)

I had the same problem over the weekend. The box was off for about 24 hours, when I turned it on, HDMI did not work. Called CSR and they told me to try component, b/c if component does not work then its the box. Makes no sense to me. In any event, I unplugged the HDMI from the box and plugged it back in - the screen went fuzzy and it worked. The next day it went out again after I switched inputs on my tv to view something I recorded on the DVR. When I switched back to the HDMI input, the screen was black execept for the "Video 6" label on the tv.

The unplugging trick did not work this time and I don't have another HDMI component to determine whether it is the tv or the 411.

I installed component cables for hd and it works fine. HDMI still doesn't work. Does E* have a fix? Its wierd that it worked until I switched inputs - which leads me to believe that it could be the tv - - - or just freaky timing. who knows.

Phil


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

If you all are talking about the "black screen" as noted elsewhere on this forum,(guide info shows up, but no picture) it happens with mine and I have always had component cables hooked up. Someone here said that it was saposed to be fixed with a software update. It still happens to my 411


----------



## Phil Monty (Jan 10, 2006)

bulldog200024 said:


> If you all are talking about the "black screen" as noted elsewhere on this forum,(guide info shows up, but no picture) it happens with mine and I have always had component cables hooked up.  Someone here said that it was saposed to be fixed with a software update. It still happens to my 411


Unfortunately, that's not it. Nothing comes up. The screen is completely black, no guide or anything else and only through hdmi.

Phil


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Has anyone sucessfully connected the 211 to a receiver with HDMI inputs and HDMI monitor outputs to a TV? There seems to be a problem with some receivers, sat and cable boxes and HDMI connection. When I attempt to route the 211 through the HDMI input on my Denon 3806 and out through HDMI monitor out on receiver to the TVs HDMI input I get the audio but just a blue screen. Denon says they are complient with the HDMI/HDCP standard, and in fact there is no problem with DVD player hookup via HDMI through reciver then HDMI out from receiver to HDMI in on TV...just the 211. When I hookup the 211 via HDMI directly to the TV I get both sound and video.

Someone posed a question similar to this on the AVS forums but he had a Pioneer AVR. A tech from the audio store I bought the Denon and the Mits TV said they are having the same problems with their Yamaha receivers as well when trying to connect via HDMI and use of AVR as a video switching device..


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

Has anyone found any type of solution other than switching to component? I just got my 211 today, and right away I have this problem. It works fine with coax cable, and sometimes with HDMI. But it keeps acting up. Oh well, I guess I'll use component until Dish releases some type of fix.


----------



## steveandttracy7 (Apr 2, 2006)

I lost video after 3 days with the 211. I called tech support and was finally upgraded to higher tech support. They told me a number of times it was a software issue and it should be resolved with the new software revision that was coming out at the end of February. When that didn't resolve the problem, I contacted Dishnetworks dispute resolution team and they sent another receiver to me. It has worked beautifully ever since. So I'm not sold on a software problem, but I believe its a hardware problem. Good luck on getting your problem resolved.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

steveandttracy7 said:


> I lost video after 3 days with the 211. I called tech support and was finally upgraded to higher tech support. They told me a number of times it was a software issue and it should be resolved with the new software revision that was coming out at the end of February. When that didn't resolve the problem, I contacted Dishnetworks dispute resolution team and they sent another receiver to me. It has worked beautifully ever since. So I'm not sold on a software problem, but I believe its a hardware problem. Good luck on getting your problem resolved.


Thanks for the feedback. This is probably what I'll do as well.


----------



## ashu (Mar 9, 2006)

Whew - important point raised in this thread.

I've been waiting to pull the trigger on the 211, but barring reliable HDMI performance (component is pointless, when you buy a nice HDTV!) and something concrete about whether or not Series 2 TiVo's IR (or Serial) controllers can change channels on this unit, I intend on sticking to my 811 receiver, or moving to HD-Cable


----------



## thomas_d92 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have the 411 for 2 months now and have lost HDMI conection once during a hard rain when I lost all signal. When the rain stopped I lost the HDMI and had to pull the plug and let it sit a few minutes . The HDMI came back on and has been working fine since.


----------



## mikei182 (Mar 20, 2006)

I lost my HDMI output tonight. Been working fine for the 4 weeks I had the new 211. Called the Dish tech line. They kept asking, did you check the cable etc.... over and over.

I changed cables, no picture, sound only as before. Other outputs worked fine also, still no joy with 2nd 145 buck HDMI monster cable. TV HDMI input is fine also....I checked it.

Told them to send me a new 211, asap, and no shipping charges!!!!!

This is my last go around with these people.

I went thru 4 811's and now on my 2nd 211. one more crash, and I'm going to digital cable.

It kills me to have a 12 grand home theater system, and a 25 cent video source!

Dish........... get some decent equipment, or watch us loyal fans walk out the door!

Optical will be coming soon, and if someone steps up to the bar with RELIABLE HD feeds, they will own the market share.

Amazing that this crap has gone on this long.

This is what happens when you mix current technology with 25 year old labor theology.

Yea I'm po'ed!

Enough is enough D* and E*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

mikei182 said:


> It kills me to have a 12 grand home theater system, and a 25 cent video source!
> 
> Dish........... get some decent equipment, or watch us loyal fans walk out the door!
> 
> ...


I could not have said it better. But I would include SD in that rant.

I keep waving at the FIOS trucks to my street.

Still waiting for the ''PROMISE'' MR.E*

Bear!


----------

